# Well, I'm Bionic!



## autumnlovr (Jul 21, 2003)

Got my hip replacement surgery this morning and feel remarkably chipper this afternoon....but they do have some pretty good happy pills. The doc said everything went perfect and he's approved me for 50% weight bearing when I get up in the morning. Taking LOTS of naps but even that feels great. I'll be depending on you ladies to keep me informed of all the great deer you'll be targeting soon. I won't be able to walk in the woods for at least a month. Take lots of pictures, please?


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

You women are so much tougher than we mere men. Bounce back from surgery etc etc. If we men had the babies there would be no population explosion, we would never have more than one.

Glad to hear your doing so well. 

Better living through chemistry.


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

sure beats Ebonics surgery if you axe me


----------



## Rednex (Nov 27, 2010)

ESOX said:


> You women are so much tougher than we mere men. Bounce back from surgery etc etc. If we men had the babies there would be no population explosion, we would never have more than one.
> 
> Glad to hear your doing so well.
> 
> Better living through chemistry.


 Your way off .If it was up to men to have Babys their would be none :lol:.Get well soon


----------



## autumnlovr (Jul 21, 2003)

Thank you gents!


----------



## Wendy (Oct 6, 2008)

hope you heal fast!


----------



## autumnlovr (Jul 21, 2003)

Sure is nice to be home. Happy hubby, peace, quiet, no one sticking me every 2-3 hours, good food, kids in the back yard (I think they missed me, Mike said they didn't hang around while I was gone). Now, if TNT would work on our DirecTV...I'd be ecstatic. Well....maybe just a little happier.
If anyone is delaying this because they're afraid of the pain....don't. They manage it very well and you're up and about MUCH quicker than you expect. Still not sure how I'll be for the bow season, but we'll play that one as it comes.


----------



## huntinlady (Nov 10, 2007)

I know how it feels to hobble through the woods. :sad: My knee got screwed up and I needed surgery this past spring. Best wishes for a speedy recovery...Get well soon!


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

hope your recovery is moving along well! With any luck you will be posting your archery trophy in just a couple weeks!


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

autumnlovr said:


> Sure is nice to be home. Happy hubby, peace, quiet, no one sticking me every 2-3 hours, good food, kids in the back yard (I think they missed me, Mike said they didn't hang around while I was gone). Now, if TNT would work on our DirecTV...I'd be ecstatic. Well....maybe just a little happier.
> If anyone is delaying this because they're afraid of the pain....don't. They manage it very well and you're up and about MUCH quicker than you expect. Still not sure how I'll be for the bow season, but we'll play that one as it comes.


Good to know! My hip is on the list but, I suspect that my knee is going to be the first to be done. I have RA, so plenty of joint surgery in my future, lol! It's good to hear a good story though. Seems like all you ever hear about joint replacement is how excruciating it was and how horrible the recovery was. 
Glad to hear you are doing well and I hope you heal quickly. Please keep us posted on your progress!


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

Happy to hear to you are doing well Lauren. 

Rest up, strengthen up and you'll be in the woods in no time.


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

> Well, I'm Bionic!


That was a let down, thought that meant you came with her own batteries.:evil:

Hope your recovery is speedy, complete and your ready for a marathon soon.


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

2PawsRiver said:


> That was a let down, thought that meant you came with her own batteries.:evil:
> 
> Hope your recovery is speedy, complete and your ready for a marathon soon.


 
MARK!!!!! Bad boy. Go to your room.


----------



## autumnlovr (Jul 21, 2003)

Well, I went for my 2-week follow-up Monday. Got the staples out, it was more picky/pinchy than painful. Got to say buh-bye to my walker and graduate to a cane for walking. Got my driving privileges back....WooHooooo! The following day, I went to Meijer, used a motorized cart, and did some minor grocery shopping all by myself. But by the time I got home....I was pooped! Took an hour nap. I'm feeling great but still have some muscles that need to learn all over again how to put one foot in front of the other. 
Life is good......and I'm certain I'll see some hunting this year. I know I can't bend down to field dress a deer but my dear husband says he'll handle it for me....this year.


----------



## autumnlovr (Jul 21, 2003)

Before....you're supposed to be able to see a clear line all the way around the ball as it sits in the socket. At the top and left side of mine, you can see where it was bone-on-bone.


And after.....all fixed with titanium and ceramic parts!

It's kinda creepy the way they jam that spike down the middle of thigh bone but honestly, I don't feel it at all!


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

Ahhh....Modern medicine, so glad we have it. I find it amazing!! 

Great to hear you are doing so well. Keep up the good work Lauren and you'll be in the woods in no time.


----------



## buck37 (Aug 8, 2002)

Glad your surgery went well! Tommorow morning I will go hunting with my 75 yo mother with 2 artificial knees. She will be in her ladderstand before first light.


----------



## autumnlovr (Jul 21, 2003)

buck37 said:


> Glad your surgery went well! Tommorow morning I will go hunting with my 75 yo mother with 2 artificial knees. She will be in her ladderstand before first light.


Best of luck to you and your mother. Please ask your mom if she notices that it's harder to keep the bionic areas warm, I'm not sure what to expect. I know titanium conducts temperature easily and the hip (and knees) are not very well insulated.


----------



## buck37 (Aug 8, 2002)

She does have a harder time keeping her leg warm.


----------



## autumnlovr (Jul 21, 2003)

buck37 said:


> She does have a harder time keeping her leg warm.


I was afraid of that. I guess I'll just have to remember to wear my snuggies on me bum. :lol:


----------

